# Viablue NF-S6 vs Neotech NEI-2002



## fjc (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello all,

I´m considering to buy one of these cables to connect preamp to amp. Has anyone heard or tried any of these cables? I would be really grateful for any coment.

Regards,
Francisco


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Those are way too pricey for most of us. This is more like what most of us are happy with.

http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=2743

We haven't found any identifiable difference between a good, quality cable vs "high-end" exoteric cables. That said, there is absolutely noting wrong with having more expensive cables. We all take pride in our systems. I bought some kinda expensive speaker cables when I first got into HT, & am still using them. Wouldn't buy them again though.


----------



## fjc (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for your response.

That's really good philosophy, you save a lot of money so :smile:


----------

